
ROCA-style: Simple recommendations for decent Web application frontends - obiefernandez
http://roca-style.org/
======
obiefernandez
ROCA strikes me as a very close description to an ideal Rails-based
application. In fact, when Stefan was describing the pattern, I said "duh,
that's a Rails app" or something like that. But what he's trying to do here is
useful, introducing a description that is technology-agnostic.

The main deviation from ROCA in my own apps is that unless utterly simple to
accomplish, I don't try to accommodate non-JS browsers. Not as a matter of
principle but rather of convenience. It is nice to aspire to 100%
functionality in non-JS contexts, even with degraded user experience. I just
don't know that it's practical in most cases.

~~~
daveelkan
Out of interest, if you're not trying to accomodate non-JS browsers, what does
your SEO solution look like?

~~~
obiefernandez
I'm talking about internal pages that don't need to be spidered.

------
rmanalan
Fits my current ideals here: [http://blogs.atlassian.com/2012/01/modern-
principles-in-web-...](http://blogs.atlassian.com/2012/01/modern-principles-
in-web-development/)

------
horaci
Finally a manifesto of REST principles :)

~~~
obiefernandez
Some more details are here: <http://www.innoq.com/blog/st/2012/03/announcing-
roca/>

"a set of rules to apply if the goal is to come up with a Web app that is
actually on the Web as opposed to be tunnelled through the Web. We tried to
come up with a catchy name, and finally arrived at ”ROCA”, a conveniently
pronouncable acronym for “Resource-oriented client architecture”.

So rather than a manifesto, they're trying to devise a nomenclature, along the
lines of how Ajax gave a name to non-page refresh server communication with
the browser.

------
SpiderX
Nah, no way am I going to allow wget or curl to do application work.

~~~
coyul
Why not?

